# How to re install Windows Explorer



## ars1co (Feb 17, 2005)

HI:

I just bougth a Dell DJ. After the installation I try to access the jukebox folder from windows explorer but an error appears and closes the window I opened. I call Dell technical support and after working on the problem they said that I have something wrong with the registry and I need to re install windows explorer. 

I have a HP pavilion computer running WinXP Home

Can anyone help me with this. I need to know whether I can re install windows explorer or not, or if there is another way to fix this problem.


Thanks


Rick :4-dontkno


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

You could try to do a repair installation of Windows XP. But first, uninstall the DJ and see if you have any further errors. If not, find the newest drivers for the device (could be newer than the ones that came with it) and reinstall the DJ.


----------



## ars1co (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Chevy:

I already un installed the DJ and installed it again but get the same problem + I don't have any problems with the other devices I access in the same USB port ( memory cards, Flash memories, etc).

Would you let me know how to do the repair in this case?


Thanks


Rick


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello ars1co the following is a step by step on how to do a Windows XP Repair Install


XP REPAIR INSTALL

1. Boot the computer using the XP CD. You may need to change the 
boot order in the system BIOS. Check your system documentation 
for steps to access the BIOS and change the boot order. 


2. When you see the "Welcome To Setup" screen, you will see the 
options below This portion of the Setup program prepares Microsoft 
Windows XP to run on your computer:

To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.

To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.

To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.




3. Press Enter to start the Windows Setup. 

do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the 
 Recovery Console, press R", (you do not want to load Recovery 
Console). I repeat, do not choose "To repair a Windows XP 
installation using the Recovery Console, press R". 

4. Accept the License Agreement and Windows will search for existing 
Windows installations. 

5. Select the XP installation you want to repair from the list and 
press R to start the repair. If Repair is not one of the options, 
read this Warning!! 

6. Setup will copy the necessary files to the hard drive and reboot. 
Do not press any key to boot from CD when the message appears. 
Setup will continue as if it were doing a clean install, but your 
applications and settings will remain intact.

Blaster worm warning: Do not immediately activate over the internet 
when asked, enable the XP firewall
[ http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=283673 ]
before connecting to the internet. You can activate after the 
firewall is enabled. Control Panel - Network Connections. Right click 
the connection you use, Properties, and there is a check box on the 
Advanced [ http://michaelstevenstech.com/xpfirewall1.jpg ] page.


7. Reapply updates or service packs applied since initial Windows XP 
installation. Please note that a Repair Install from the Original 
install XP CD will remove SP1/SP2 and service packs will need to be 
reapplied. 
Service Pack 2
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=049C9DBE-3B8E-
4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en 
An option I highly recommend is creating a Slipstreamed XP CD with SP2.
Slipstreaming Windows XP with Service Pack 2 (SP2)
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sp2_slipstream.asp

______________________________________________________________________

Warning!!
If the option to Repair Install is not available and you continue 
with the install;you will delete your Windows folder and Documents 
and Settings folder. All applications that place keys in the registry 
will need to be re-installed. You should exit setup if the repair 
option is not available and consider other options.





Warning!! If the Repair Option is not Available 
What should I do? Most important do not ignore the information below!

If the option to Repair Install is NOT available and you continue 
with the install; you will delete your Windows folder, Documents and 
Settings folders. All Applications that place keys in the registry 
will need to be re-installed. 

You should exit setup if the repair option is not available and 
consider other options. I have found if the Repair option is not 
available, XP is usually not repairable and will require a Clean 
install.http://michaelstevenstech.com/cleanxpinstall.html
If you still have the ability to access the Windows XP installation, 
backup all important files not restorable from other sources before 
attempting any recovery console trouble shooting attempts. 

Possible Fix by reconfiguring boot.ini using Recovery Console.
1.Boot with XP CD or 6 floppy boot disk set.
2. Press R to load the Recovery Console. 
3. Type bootcfg. 
4. This should fix any boot.ini errors causing setup not to see the 
XP OS install. 
5. Try the repair install.

"Reboot, this time taking the immediate R option, and if the CD 
letter is say K: give these commands

COPY K:\i386\ntldr C:\
COPY K:\i386\ntdetect.com C:\


(two other files needed - just in case) 

1. Type: ATTRIB -H -R -S C:\boot.ini DEL C:\boot.ini 

2. Type: BootCfg /Rebuild

which will get rid of any damaged boot.ini, search the disk for 
systems and make a new one. This might even result in a damaged 
windows reappearing; but gives another chance of getting at the 
repair"


This can be tried also to fix boot.ini

When booting up to Windows XP you may get an error that reads: "Unmountable Boot Volume". 

This is probably because your boot.ini file is messed up. Here is a possible remedy: 

You can boot to the XP cd and when you see the "Welcome to setup" message, press the letter R.
You will then get a DOS prompt.
Then type: chkdsk /p [enter]
When that is done type: fixboot [enter]
Type: Y at the next prompt [enter] 
Then type: exit [enter]
The system will now reboot into Windows. 

If for some reason that didn't work, you can boot to the recovery console (example above).
Type: "chkdsk /r" [enter]
When done type: exit [enter].
This takes a bit longer, but the system should boot back into Windows.

Installing Recovery Console to Appear in Startup Menu

To install the Recovery Console, follow these steps: 1. Insert the Windows XP CD into the CD-ROM drive. 
2. Click Start, and then click Run. 
3. In the Open box, type d:\i386\winnt32.exe /cmdcons where d is the drive letter for the CD-ROM drive. 
4. A Windows Setup Dialog Box appears. The Windows Setup Dialog Box describes the Recovery Console option. To confirm the installation, click Yes. 
5. Restart the computer. The next time that you start your computer, "Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" appears on the startup menu 


Recovery Console Commands
Commands with descriptions available at the command prompt for use with the Recovery Console.
Command
Command Description

Attrib Change file and directory attributes. 
Batch Execute specified text file (batch) commands. 
Bootcfg Configure boot file (boot.ini) settings. 
ChDir (Cd) Change/display the current directory. 
Chkdsk Check a disk for errors. Report capability. 
Cls Clear the screen. 
Copy Copy a file. Change file location or name. 
Delete (Del) Delete files. 
Dir Display a list of subdirectories and files. 
Disable Disable a device driver or system service. 
Diskpart Manage disk partitions. 
Enable Enable device driver or system service. 
Exit Exit Recovery Console and reboot. 
Expand Extract files from a compressed file format. 
Fixboot Write a new boot sector to a selected partition. 
Fixmbr Repair the Master Boot Record (MBR). 
Format Format a disk partition. 
Help Display a list of Recovery Console commands. 
Listsvc Display available drivers and system services. 
Logon Log off and on to another Windows installation. 
Map Display drive letter mapping. 
Mkdir (Md) Create a directory. 
More Display (scroll) a text file. 
Net Use Connect drive letter to a network share. 
Rename (Ren) Rename files. 
Rmdir (Rd) Delete directory. 
Set Display/set environment variables. 
Systemroot Switch from current directory to system root directory. 
Type Display a text file. 

This should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## masta havoc (Jun 30, 2004)

If it's not too late, you might want to try "Last Known Good Configuration" before the repair install. To get to this, before the windows xp logo comes up, press F8 and select the option.


----------

